# Minolta Maxxum 70-210 or Sony DT55-200



## MetroRuss

Hi
I've got an A57 with the 18-55 kit.lens. Im looking.for.some.low priced  zoom lens. And a wide angle.

Both the lens in title are about the same price on ebay, which one would.you choose for carry lens photographing kids, Puppy, scenery. Thanks


----------



## bunny99123

I have the 70-210.  I like the distance, but sometimes wish it was lower...like a 55, because I find it difficult to use in doors in a regular room.  My opinion the Sony 55- would be more usable.  I hope to have a 300mm some day.  But, the price was affordable, and I like the lens.  Make sure if you get it off of ebay it can be returned.  Can never tell with a lens, it could have dirt in it or something wrong with it.  I got mine from a friend, so I knew it was in excellent shape.
  I have the Sony A55.


----------



## MetroRuss

Hi bunny

Thanks for the info. Very helpful.

Have a great day


----------



## kkart

Are you talking the Beercan 70-210 F4? If so, don't even think twice between the 2 lenses....the 70-210 is far superior in terms of resolution, sharpness and how fast it is. It is also built like a tank. I dearly love mine.


----------



## DiskoJoe

Dude, minolta 70-210 f4 all day. Why buy a crap lens that has variable aperture and costs more when you can save a ton and get better specs and build. Get you a Minolta 50mm f1.7 too. You can get both of them for what the 55-200 costs. Personally I opted to skip the minolta 70-210 f4 and found an old sigma 70-210 f2.8 with APO glass. The sigma cost more (like 3x as much) but the bokeh is like butter since it has 9 aperture blades as opposed to the 7 that Minolta uses.


----------



## MetroRuss

Hi guys thanks for the replies. I think imma get a beer can tomorrow. 


Sent from my Tapatalk enabled device.


----------



## bunny99123

Your welcome, I don't think mine is a beer can.  It is 3.5-5.6mm.  How do you know if it is a beer can lens.  Anyway, it does take much better photos than my kit lens.  I don't want to spend too much money, because found out my lens will not fit an A99.  My flash will if I buy an adaptor.  Bummer I know in a one to two years I will upgrade to a full frame.


----------



## 2fastlx

Minolta AF a mount lenses work on the a99.  Also the a99 has a standard shoe now but there is an adapter included to use your older flash. No need to buy one.


----------

